# Alternate/PCGH-Aktions-PC i7-8700K-Edition - Asus GTX 1080 Ti Strix und Core i7-8700K [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (4. Januar 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Alternate/PCGH-Aktions-PC i7-8700K-Edition - Asus GTX 1080 Ti Strix und Core i7-8700K [Anzeige]*

						Für kurze Zeit gibt es einen limitierten Aktions-PC mit Core i7-8700K und der Asus Geforce GTX 1080 Ti Strix. Eine Besonderheit ist dabei der Preisvorteil in Höhe von 280 Euro. Weiter unten im Artikel finden Sie auch ein Video zu diesem neuen Aktions-PC.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Alternate/PCGH-Aktions-PC i7-8700K-Edition - Asus GTX 1080 Ti Strix und Core i7-8700K [Anzeige]*


----------



## LarreN_04 (8. Januar 2018)

Der Preis ist trotz Vorteil immer noch ein Witz. 8700K und 1080Ti schön und gut dafür wurde beim Rest massiv gespart und eher mittelmäßige Hardware gewählt. Alleine schon am Netzteil zu sparen und nur Bronze Spezifizierung zu nehmen ist ein NO-GO in der Preisregion und bei diesen Komponenten.


----------



## Threshold (8. Januar 2018)

Bronze ist ja noch egal, aber das Sharkoon würde ich für solche Hardware nicht verwenden, da technisch altbacken.


----------



## matti30 (14. Januar 2018)

und einen stärkeren Kühler würde ich auch verbauen. Den NH-U14S, oder wenigstens den U12S. Der 8700K ist ja ein kleiner Hitzkopf. Ob da der kleine Noctua damit fertig wird.. Sicher wird er das, aber mit entsprechender Drehzahl. Zudem ist das Case noch pseudogedämmt, was auch die Temperaturen schlimmstenfalls in die Höhe treibt.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (14. Januar 2018)

Das Netzteil ist wirklich ein schlechter Witz. Erst Recht bei diesem Preis.
Wirkt wie ein klassischer Fertigbomber aus dem Media Markt. CPU und Grafikkarte möglichst "dick" gewählt und dafür an anderer Ecke sinnlos gespart.


----------



## facehugger (14. Januar 2018)

Warum hier nicht wenigstens ein Bitfenix Whisper oder Seasonic Focus verbaut wurde, verschließt sich auch meinem Verständnis...

Gruß


----------



## XXTREME (18. Januar 2018)

Wenn ich das Gehäuse sehe könnt ich im Kreis kotzen...vom PSU ganz zu schweigen .


----------



## Sandorion (19. Januar 2018)

Der Preis wird hier eindeutig durch schlechte/minderwertige Komponenten gedrückt. Und dann wird das ganze als Aktions PC verkauft. 

An einigen Stellen ist der „Gaming PC“ echt gut. Der 8700K ist ein guter Prozessor, wobei für Gaming auch der 8600K reicht. Auch die Graka ist cool.  Das Mainboard ist okay, aber nicht atemberaubend. Die Gehäuselüfter sind klasse, aber in dem Gehäuse wirken sie völlig fehl am Platz. 

Kommen wir nun aber mal zu allen Sachen, die weniger gut/schlecht sind:
Der PC kostet über 2000€. Er liegt also in einer Preisklasse, in der 100€ mehr nicht mehr der entscheidende Faktor sind.

- Das Gehäuse ist total hässlich und billig. Das war vor 10 Jahren Standard, passt aber schon lange nicht mehr. 
- Dann wurde ein Kühler verbaut, der gerade so passt, wenn man die CPU etwas übertakten will (wofür eine 8700 K! CPU ja extra gebaut wurde), ist völlig unzureichend. 
- Die Festplatte, die verbaut wurde, ist eine SSD, da ist bei PCs über 2000€ eine m.2 mittlerweile Standard. Vor allem Samsung Platten, kein Crucial. Hier wurde Geld gespart. 
- Der DVD Brenner..... Why??? Wer nutzt heute noch DVDs. Und wenn Bluray, nicht DVD
- Das Netzteil ist ebenfalls billig. Gerade bei den Komponenten und auf dem Preislevel. Da hätte man etwas besseres verbauen müssen!
- Es wurde langsamer 2666MHz Ram verbaut, um den Preis weiter zu drücken.

Fassen wir zusammen: Der PC ist hässlich, als wäre er vor 10 Jahren gebaut worden. An einigen, wichtigen Komponenten wurde gespart, wie zb der Kühlung am Prozessor,  dem Netzteil, dem Ram, der HDD und dem Gehäuse, 

Und das System wird dann als Schnäppchen für GAMER verkauft. Bzw sogar mit dem Slogan „Gaming ohne Kompromisse“?!?

Was ein schlechter Witz


----------



## Bloodsaw-1984 (27. Januar 2018)

Sandorion schrieb:


> Der Preis wird hier eindeutig durch schlechte/minderwertige Komponenten gedrückt. Und dann wird das ganze als Aktions PC verkauft.
> 
> An einigen Stellen ist der „Gaming PC“ echt gut. Der 8700K ist ein guter Prozessor, wobei für Gaming auch der 8600K reicht. Auch die Graka ist cool.  Das Mainboard ist okay, aber nicht atemberaubend. Die Gehäuselüfter sind klasse, aber in dem Gehäuse wirken sie völlig fehl am Platz.
> 
> ...



Ich muss hier Sandorion in allen Punkten recht geben. 

Für 2k€ erwarte ich eine M.2 SSD, wenn noch ein Laufwerk dann BlueRay und auch ein vernünftiges Netzteil. Mit dem RAM ok, da würden einige lieber 40€ mehr ausgeben und was besseres einbauen (auch ich) aber er läuft damit. 

Man sieht hier ganz klar wie mit der CPU und GPU auf Kundenfang gegangen wird, die Leute die sich dann doch besser auskennen erkennen dann doch die "Schwachstellen".


----------



## Obstundgemuese (27. Januar 2018)

Wenn man den Rechner selbst zusammen schraubt, dann hat man für 2100€ auch etwas Schönes. Sowas zum Beispiel:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Gehäuse ist hier im PCGH-PC für 2100€ echt unangemessen.


----------



## Threshold (27. Januar 2018)

Na ja, das Case ist Geschmackssache, das Netzteil aber überdimensioniert.
Allerdings darfst du nicht vergessen, dass Alternate auch noch Geld verdienen will, dazu der Support. Das kostet schon.
Von daher würde ich mal annehmen, dass du davon 400€ abziehen kannst. Also -- ein Rechner für 1700€ in eigener Regie und du weißt, wo du landest


----------



## VeriteGolem (28. Januar 2018)

Ist das pcgh logo abnehmbar? Bei dem Preis will ich keine werbung kleben haben. Ne cleane front ist schön, leider sieht das case einfach nur nach chinaplaste aus


----------



## Caduzzz (28. Januar 2018)

VeriteGolem schrieb:


> Ist das pcgh logo abnehmbar? Bei dem Preis will ich keine werbung kleben haben. Ne cleane front ist schön, leider sieht das case einfach nur nach chinaplaste aus



Das vermute ich mal ganz stark. Bei anderen PCGH Brand Hardware Dingen(Gehäuse) war das ein optionaler Sticker, der halt bei liegt, aber nicht schon montiert ist.


----------



## leaderwhite (28. Januar 2018)

frage mich ob iwer solche fertig PCs bei Alternate für so viel Geld kauft


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (29. Januar 2018)

VeriteGolem schrieb:


> Ist das pcgh logo abnehmbar? Bei dem Preis will ich keine werbung kleben haben. Ne cleane front ist schön, leider sieht das case einfach nur nach chinaplaste aus



Das PCGH-Logo ist aus Metall und lässt sich abmachen, das rote Alternate-Logo (welches wir manchmal mit dem PCGH-Logo überkleben), ist allerdings aufgedruckt.


----------



## Pitzah (29. Januar 2018)

Nur 2 Pure Wings Lüfter, mittelmäßiger CPU Kühler, ich kanns mir gerade nicht so vorstellen wie der halbwegs kühl und leise bleibt.


----------



## marionege (1. Februar 2018)

Also wenn Ihr das noch in einem chicken Gehäuse mit Glas verpacken könntet, dann würde man nicht nur die Hardware sehen, sondern auch den Eindruck von Wertigkeit erhalten.


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2018)

Das Dark Base 700 mit Standard Silent Wings 3 bietet sich da an.
Also nicht die Schnellläufer Lüfter sondern die bis 1000rpm.
Leise, sieht gut aus, moderner Innenraum. Bei dem Preis des gesamten Rechners vertretbar.
Der BeQuiet Schiftzug ist nur billig aufgeklebt, mit einem Fön angewärmt fällt es von selbst herunter.


----------



## SaftSpalte (3. Februar 2018)

habe ich das jetzt richtig gelesen? 

Netzteil ist ein Sharkoon WPM 600???


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (4. Februar 2018)

@Obstundgemuese:
An deiner Konfiguration sieht man recht deutlich warum Fertigrechner hier nicht gut ankommen. Ich persönlich halte von deinem gewählten Netzteil und Gehäuse absolut nichts. 

@VeriteGolem:
Das Gehäuse ist eine Eigenentwicklung von alternate, ich persönlich finds ganz ok, zumal hochwertige Lüfter verbaut wurden.


----------



## Obstundgemuese (4. Februar 2018)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> @Obstundgemuese:
> An deiner Konfiguration sieht man recht deutlich warum Fertigrechner hier nicht gut ankommen. Ich persönlich halte von deinem gewählten Netzteil und Gehäuse absolut nichts.



Das war ja nur ein Beispiel für hochwertige Gehäuse, wie sie bei einem 2100€ PC schon angebracht sind. Die Farbe finde ich auch furchtbar.

Das Netzteil ist übrigens super. Ich habe es selbst und es ist absolut top. Bestätigen auch die Tests im Internet. Wieso findest du es schlecht? Oder war das jetzt nur wieder pauschal weil Bitfenix drauf steht und nicht Darkpower Pro oder ähnliches?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Februar 2018)

Ich kann die Kommentare nicht verstehen. Die Komponenten passen gut für den angestrebten Kundenkreis zusammen.

Es ist nicht an Extremübertakter gedacht, darum reicht der Noctua-Kühler völlig aus, der Lüfter es sehr leise und die
120mm Größe erlaubt die uneingeschränkte Nutzung des oberen PCIe x 1 Slots. Dazu kann man die Grafikkarte aus-
bauen, ohne den Kühler zu demontieren, weil man den Entriegelungshebel erreichen kann. Das Gehäuse ist vom Aufbau
sehr modern und hat alles, was man braucht. Die innere Optik ist völlig egal, da es ohne Seitenscheibe ist. Immerhin hat
man zwei 5 1/4" Schächte, was heute keineswegs mehr üblich ist dazu den 140mm Lüfter hinten, der sehr wichtig ist.

Das Mainboard reicht für jeden nicht Extemübertakter, die Festplatten sind gut ausgewählt, einzig beim Netzteil kann
 man die Nase rümpfen, ist aber ein Zugeständnis an den  um 250,-€ reduzierten Preis. Dann fliegt es halt nach vier Jahren
gegen ein hochwertiges heraus wenn man eine neue Grafikkarte einbaut. Natürlich ist selber Zusammenbauen billiger, 
aber die ganzen _"das ist doch total einfach"_ Schreiber sollten sich dann auch um die Anfänger kümmern, die massive
Probleme beim Zusammenbau haben. Gefühlt bei jedem zehnten Eigenbau gibt es richtige Probleme, dazu kommen
defekte Bauteile mit dem ganzen Ärger.

In der aktuellen Preissituation und der beschränkten Verfügbarkeit von Grafikkarten geht das Angebot völlig in Ordnung.



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Das PCGH-Logo ist aus Metall.


Das habe ich jetzt auch erstbemerkt, das hatte ich zum R5-PCGH Test völlig ignoriert und habe es gerad einem anderen
Foristen geschenkt und dabei nochmal "untersucht". Das ist ja ein liebevoll gefrästes Aluminiumbauteil. Was das kostet...


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (4. Februar 2018)

@Obstundgemuese:
Es ging darum zu zeigen warum man einen Fertig-PC IMMER kritisieren kann, auch deine Konfiguration

Generell finde ich das von dir gewählte Gehäuse  Ist eben meine Meinung, der Nächste findets wieder toll. Und: Nicht der Preis bestimmt wie "gut" oder "angemessen" ein Gehäuse ist oder ob es zum restlichen PC passt, sondern Nutzbarkeit und Optik. Ich behaupte an dieser Stelle mal ganz frech nahezu jeder wird im Preisbereich von 70-130€ fündig. Bezüglich der Optik ists eben immer schwierig, weil jeder nen anderen Geschmack hat. Das von der PCGH gewählte Gehäuse beschreitet da denke ich einen guten Mittelweg. Nicht unnötig teuer, schlicht und dennoch gut nutzbar (Lüftereinbauplätze, Kabelführung, Einbauschächte, Verarbeitung).

Und ja: Ich halte von dem Netzteil nichts, weil ich zu einem ähnlichen Preis ein Netzteil von einem Hersteller kaufen könnte bei dem ich zu 100% weiss was ich bekomme- Meine Meinung

Im Umkehrschluss könnte ich also auch zu deinem Vorschlag sagen: Finde ich nicht gut usw.

Beim hier thematisierten PC gehört schlicht ein besseres Netzteil rein, z.B. das von dir vorgeschlagene, keine Frage.
Wenn das angestrebte Budget nicht reicht, muss man eben z.B. die CPU ne Nummer kleiner wählen. Wäre kein Weltuntergang, würde aber sicherlich nicht zur hier sichtbaren Diskussion führen, sondern bestenfalls zu ähnlicher Kritik wie sie von mir gegenüber deiner Zusammenstellung hervor gebracht wurde.


----------



## Threshold (5. Februar 2018)

Obstundgemuese schrieb:


> Das Netzteil ist übrigens super. Ich habe es selbst und es ist absolut top. Bestätigen auch die Tests im Internet. Wieso findest du es schlecht? Oder war das jetzt nur wieder pauschal weil Bitfenix drauf steht und nicht Darkpower Pro oder ähnliches?



nope, das Netzteil ist nicht super, das 650er Whisper ist zu laut.
Das 550er Whisper reicht und ist leiser.


----------



## Crash-Over (5. Februar 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> nope, das Netzteil ist nicht super, das 650er Whisper ist zu laut.
> Das 550er Whisper reicht und ist leiser.



Lol warum soll ich 550 einsetzen wenn das 650 fast gleich kostet.  Immer mit euren äh euren Stromkosten  sparen  das Nt zieht nur soviel  wie es braucht und da ist es egal ob da 550 bzw 650 steht ich.Aber lieber am falschen Ende gespart und bequit ist auch der letzten Rotz


----------



## Threshold (6. Februar 2018)

Crash-Over schrieb:


> Lol warum soll ich 550 einsetzen wenn das 650 fast gleich kostet.  Immer mit euren äh euren Stromkosten  sparen  das Nt zieht nur soviel  wie es braucht und da ist es egal ob da 550 bzw 650 steht ich.Aber lieber am falschen Ende gespart und bequit ist auch der letzten Rotz



Hab ich doch gesagt, das 650er ist lauter. Wieso also das schlechtere Netzteil kaufen?


----------



## Obstundgemuese (6. Februar 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> nope, das Netzteil ist nicht super, das 650er Whisper ist zu laut.
> Das 550er Whisper reicht und ist leiser.



Echt? Besitzt du es oder hast du das nur gelesen? Mein Whisper dreht nur in der niedrigen Drehzahl mit dem PC aus meiner Signatur. Klar das Antec Edge ist nochmal besser, war aber auch teurer.

Beide Netzteile laufen auf jeden Fall viel besser als meine bequiet! vorher. Entweder ich hatte da nur Pech oder deren Netzteile sind massiv überbewertet.


----------



## Threshold (6. Februar 2018)

Öhm -- das Antec Edge ist noch mal lauter.
Und ja, ich weiß es.


----------



## Schrotti (6. Februar 2018)

Wer stellt denn die PCs zusammen?


----------



## PaulBommel (7. Februar 2018)

Wann ist der denn überhaupt lieferbar? Werbung für etwas zu machen, was momentan nicht geliefert werden kann (aus bekannten Gründen), ist ja jetzt auch nicht gerade die Feine ...


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (7. Februar 2018)

Es sollte nicht mehr lange dauern, Alternate arbeitet daran.


----------



## PaulBommel (7. Februar 2018)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort 
 Gibt es eigentlich auch die Möglichkeit, diesen Rechner gegen einen angemessen Betrag in ein Fractal Gehäuse bauen zu lassen?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (8. Februar 2018)

PaulBommel schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort
> Gibt es eigentlich auch die Möglichkeit, diesen Rechner gegen einen angemessen Betrag in ein Fractal Gehäuse bauen zu lassen?



Leider ist dies nicht möglich, Alternate verwendet für Komplett-PCs nur noch dieses Alternate-Gehäuse - wir hätten auch lieber ein Fractal PCGH-Gehäuse in unseren PCs


----------



## RealKeyserSoze (17. Februar 2018)

Richtig gutes Angebot/Zusammenstellung.
RAM könnte ein wenig flotter sein (Welcher Hersteller ?)
Netzteil welcher Hersteller ?


----------



## Schaffe89 (17. Februar 2018)

Das Angebot ist sehr gut und eine Zusammenstellung von eigener Hand ist fast schon teurer, dazu noch ordentliche Garantie dazu.
Würde ich fast so bestellen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (17. Februar 2018)

RealKeyserSoze schrieb:


> Netzteil welcher Hersteller ?


Tja, der Knackpunkt an der Kiste.


----------



## plusminus (18. Februar 2018)

Was hat das für einen Grund das in der ganzen Liste nicht eine einzige  AMD Graka verbaut ist ?

Und nur zwei AMD CPU,s ?


----------



## Olstyle (18. Februar 2018)

plusminus schrieb:


> Was hat das für einen Grund das in der ganzen Liste nicht eine einzige  AMD Graka verbaut ist ?
> 
> Und nur zwei AMD CPU,s ?


Die Systeme mit AMD-GPU verkaufen sich wohl nicht gut.
Zum Fury und Vega Einstand wurden soweit ich mich erinnere jeweils Testballons gestartet, aber der Eindruck bestätigte sich auch da.


----------



## plusminus (18. Februar 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Die Systeme mit AMD-GPU verkaufen sich wohl nicht gut.
> Zum Fury und Vega Einstand wurden soweit ich mich erinnere jeweils Testballons gestartet, aber der Eindruck bestätigte sich auch da.









Warum verkaufen sich Systeme mit AMD GPU nicht gut ?

Und warum nur zwei  der angeblich so leistungsfähigen und günstigen AMD CPU,s in den Alternate Systemen ?


----------



## facehugger (18. Februar 2018)

plusminus schrieb:


> Was hat das für einen Grund das in der ganzen Liste nicht eine einzige  AMD Graka verbaut ist ?


Du weißt doch, AMD kann nicht mit "The Way it`s meant to be played" dienen 

Gruß


----------



## Olstyle (18. Februar 2018)

Die "E-Commerce" Produkte sind rein darauf ausgelegt: Kommerz.

Wenn sich etwas nicht verkauft wird es halt nicht mehr angeboten. Da kann sich PCGH bzw. Alternate  keinen Idealismus leisten.


----------



## RealKeyserSoze (18. Februar 2018)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Tja, der Knackpunkt an der Kiste.



Kannst du vielleicht auch mal vernünftig Antworten,
und zum Beispiel einfach den Hersteller nennen ...


----------



## Olstyle (18. Februar 2018)

Es sind doch alle NTs explizit aufgeführt.


----------



## RealKeyserSoze (18. Februar 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Es sind doch alle NTs explizit aufgeführt.



Was für eine Antwort, ich bin echt sprachlos, einfach mal vom hohem Ross runterkommen und 
als "Service" den Namen & Specs nennen!

Ich habe eben die "Testtabelle" durchgesehen und das Netzteil gefunden.
Zumindest auf der Alternate Übersicht sollte sich eine genaue Hersteller Angabe befinden,
Fehlanzeige ...


----------



## Olstyle (18. Februar 2018)

Was soll ich oder sonst wer an Angaben wie z.B. Seasonic(Hersteller) G-Series(Baureihe) 550W(Leistungsklasse) PCGH-Edition("OEM-Anpassung") denn noch hinzufügen?
EDIT: Ok, bei Alternate steht tatsächlich zu wenig. Die Detailübersicht hier auf der Seite gibt aber alle Details an.


----------



## wuselsurfer (18. Februar 2018)

RealKeyserSoze schrieb:


> Kannst du vielleicht auch mal vernünftig Antworten,
> und zum Beispiel einfach den Hersteller nennen ...


Weshalb sollte ich Passivität unterstützen?


----------



## SirSeemi (19. Februar 2018)

Ich verstehe das bohei hier in dem Kommentaren nicht wirklich. Ja - bei Alternate ist die Beschreibung der Komponenten schlecht, aber in der PCGH Liste mit den Testberichten ist alles detailliert aufgeführt... Wer lesen kann (und will) ist klar im Vorteil! Ich habe mir gerade einen PCGH Aktions Computer bestellt. Falls die verbauten Teile nicht der Testliste entsprechen sollten, geht der Computer zurück, ist ja Internet Kauf. Ich bin kein Schrauber, nur Zocker und kann mir keinen Computer selbst bauen. Man nenne mich Nerd, ist aber so. Ich bin mir auch bewusst, dass es immer eine "bessere" Variante gibt (ist beim Auto so, auch hier), aber ich bin mit den PCGH Geräten immer gut gefahren. Das Gehäuse stört mich jetzt nicht, das Ding steht unter dem Schreibtisch, da brauche ich kein Gehäuse mit LED Pinstripes... Die Geräte der "Wegbegleiter", des "Spielsterns" sind mir entweder zu teuer, oder von den Angaben her zu ungenau (Lautheit etc.). Also - wer selbst schrauben kann, der schraube selbst, für mich scheint der Computer vom Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis her gut und ausgewogen zu sein... Und wenn nicht - geht er zurück...
Eine letzte Bemerkung - der Umgangston mancher Komms hier ist für mich gewöhnungsbedürftig, man kann auch seine Meinung sagen, ohne ausfälig zu werden...
Und nein - ich habe keinerlei Beziehungen zur PCGH Redaktion...


----------



## SirSeemi (19. Februar 2018)

Nachklapp - ÄRGERLICH ist nur die Informationspolitik seitens Alternate. Der Aktions PC wurde mit "Lieferzeit 1 - 3 Tage" angezeigt, nun ist auf einmal wieder der "Liefertermin unbekannt". Auf Rückrage bei Alternate bekomme ich nur die Info, dass eine angekündigte Lieferung nicht eingetroffen sei und man nicht sagen könne, wann das nun passiere... Das ist nicht schön und ist leider etwas unprofessionell...


----------



## RealKeyserSoze (19. Februar 2018)

Ich will jetzt kein großes Ding aus meinem Netzteil/RAM-Anliegen machen,
ich habe aber irgendwie erwartet das einem neuen Mitglied unkompliziert
weiter geholfen wird (wegen mangelnder Struktur Kenntnisse,was bei Neuen mal vorkommt)
ohne das überheblich reagiert wird...
 Die "Testtabelle" habe ich quasi auf Verdacht eingesehen, 
so richtig logisch finde ich die Sache immer noch nicht, aber alles gut.
Hier mal ein richtig cooles Angebot (wird hoffentlich nicht entfernt)
gibt mehr und besseres fürs Geld, habe ich mir direkt bestellt:
Klick mich


----------



## Olstyle (19. Februar 2018)

Beim Gamestart/One Angebot bekommst du für den selben Preis des PCGH/Alternate Angebot eine 1080 "Vanilla" statt einer 1080Ti während der Rest sehr ähnlich ist (RAM ist bei PCGH auch schneller).
Warum siehst du da ein besseres P/L-Verhältnis?


----------



## facehugger (19. Februar 2018)

Nuja, auch der verlinkte "Gamestar"-PC hätte ein besseres NT verdient...

Gruß


----------



## SirSeemi (23. Februar 2018)

Habe mir auch die Gamestar Angebote angeschaut, bevor ich mir den PCGH Aktions PC bestellt habe. Die Grafikkarte ist im verlinkten Angebot halt langsamer UND - es ist DDR Ram 2400 MHZ verbaut (im Gegensatz zu SDRAM 2666 MHZ beim PCGH PC).
Der einzige Vorteil ist da die 3jährige Garantie...

Aber sonst scheint der PCGH Aktions PC für mich besser zu sein...


----------



## SirSeemi (26. Februar 2018)

Und alle singen: "Sag mir quando, sag mir wann...., Alternate endlich liefern kann..."


----------



## bastian123f (26. Februar 2018)

Schaut gut aus


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (26. Februar 2018)

SirSeemi schrieb:


> Und alle singen: "Sag mir quando, sag mir wann...., Alternate endlich liefern kann..."



Es gehen immer wieder Rechner an User raus die bei "Liefertermin unbekannt" vorbestellt haben, dadurch springt die Ampel aber leider auch nie auf Grün, aber alle Aufträge werden abgearbeitet. Allerdings ist der PC limitiert, d. h. es können noch ein paar bestellt werden, dann geht er komplett offline. Rund 90% sind aber schon weg.


----------



## BennyAle (1. März 2018)

PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Es gehen immer wieder Rechner an User raus die bei "Liefertermin unbekannt" vorbestellt haben, dadurch springt die Ampel aber leider auch nie auf Grün, aber alle Aufträge werden abgearbeitet. Allerdings ist der PC limitiert, d. h. es können noch ein paar bestellt werden, dann geht er komplett offline. Rund 90% sind aber schon weg.



Hallo, bekommt man den PC auch noch sicher wenn man jetzt schon vorbestellt hat? 

Nicht das man dann 2-3 Wochen hingehalten wird und dann kriegt man doch nichts mehr weil die PC´s ja limitiert sind? ^^

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (1. März 2018)

BennyAle schrieb:


> Hallo, bekommt man den PC auch noch sicher wenn man jetzt schon vorbestellt hat?
> 
> Nicht das man dann 2-3 Wochen hingehalten wird und dann kriegt man doch nichts mehr weil die PC´s ja limitiert sind? ^^
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen



Also wenn das Kontingent aufgebraucht ist, sollte der PC von der Webseite verschwinden, Alternate hat ja auch kein Interesse daran, dass noch PCs vorbestellt werden, die dann später nicht mehr ausgeliefert werden können. Ich jetzt jetzt zwar kein Alternate-Mitarbeiter, aber jeder der jetzt vorbestellt, sollte auch einen PC bekommen. Dank dem 50€-Gutschein ist das Angebot ja jetzt noch attraktiver geworden. Wer dagegen schon ohne Gutschein vorbestellt hat, sollte stornieren und lieber noch mal neu bestellen


----------



## BennyAle (1. März 2018)

PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Also wenn das Kontingent aufgebraucht ist, sollte der PC von der Webseite verschwinden, Alternate hat ja auch kein Interesse daran, dass noch PCs vorbestellt werden, die dann später nicht mehr ausgeliefert werden können. Ich jetzt jetzt zwar kein Alternate-Mitarbeiter, aber jeder der jetzt vorbestellt, sollte auch einen PC bekommen. Dank dem 50€-Gutschein ist das Angebot ja jetzt noch attraktiver geworden. Wer dagegen schon ohne Gutschein vorbestellt hat, sollte stornieren und lieber noch mal neu bestellen



Ja das denk ich mir auch. Hoffen wir mal das es auch so ist. Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## CyrusPH (5. März 2018)

Hi zusammen,

evtl kann man hier ja mal schreiben, wann ihr bestellt habt und ob ihr euren PC schon erhalten habt, dass man abwägen kann, wann man den nun bekommt.

Ich habe meinen am 27.02 bestellt und noch nicht erhalten.


----------



## molotow (6. März 2018)

Hat hier jemand sich den PC bei Alternate bestellt, seit dem, oder als da "Liefertermin unbekannt" stand? 
Wollte das nämlich machen, jedoch kann man dann scheinbar leider nur per Nachnahme bezahlen. Das kommt mir irgendwie unsinnig vor. Man gibt dem Paketboten doch keine 2000 bar, oder?

EDIT: hab gerade bei Alternate nachgefragt. Scheinbar ist es möglich, sobald man einen Liefertermin/-bestätigung erhält, anzurufen und von Bar-Nachnahme  zu Vorkasse zu wechseln.


----------



## Pokerclock (6. März 2018)

Es sind sogar bis 3.500 € möglich.


----------



## BennyAle (6. März 2018)

Ich hab am 28.02. bestellt und leider auch noch nichts erhalten. Es sind wohl einige Komponenten nicht lieferbar?

Würde auch sehr gerne wissen wann man ca. mit dem PC im Hause rechnen kann ^^


----------



## CyrusPH (6. März 2018)

BennyAle schrieb:


> Ich hab am 28.02. bestellt und leider auch noch nichts erhalten. Es sind wohl einige Komponenten nicht lieferbar?
> 
> Würde auch sehr gerne wissen wann man ca. mit dem PC im Hause rechnen kann ^^



Sobald ich nen neuen Status habe, melde ich mich mal, damit man weiß, wann man ca. mit rechnen kann. Bzw. wann man als nächstes dran ist.


----------



## BennyAle (6. März 2018)

CyrusPH schrieb:


> Sobald ich nen neuen Status habe, melde ich mich mal, damit man weiß, wann man ca. mit rechnen kann. Bzw. wann man als nächstes dran ist.



Das wäre super! 

Hab eigentlich kein Problem damit zu warten.. solange man dann auch noch wirklich irgendwann einen bekommt.


----------



## BennyAle (6. März 2018)

Ob es nur zu Verzögerungen kommt da die " ASUS GeForce GTX 1080 Ti STRIX GAMING" Grafikarte im Moment nicht vorrätig ist?


----------



## CyrusPH (7. März 2018)

BennyAle schrieb:


> Ob es nur zu Verzögerungen kommt da die " ASUS GeForce GTX 1080 Ti STRIX GAMING" Grafikarte im Moment nicht vorrätig ist?



Ich denke davon ist mal auszugehen  Hoffen wir mal das bis nächste Woche mal was nachkommt.


----------



## BennyAle (7. März 2018)

Wo ist denn der Unterscheid zu diesen PC´s hier? Die sind ja auf Lager.. 


PCGH Extreme-PC i7-8700K-Edition, Komplett-PC schwarz, ohne Betriebssystem



PCGH Extreme-PC i7-8700K-Edition, Komplett-PC schwarz, Windows 10 Home 64-Bit


----------



## CyrusPH (7. März 2018)

BennyAle schrieb:


> Wo ist denn der Unterscheid zu diesen PC´s hier? Die sind ja auf Lager..
> 
> 
> PCGH Extreme-PC i7-8700K-Edition, Komplett-PC schwarz, ohne Betriebssystem
> ...



Wenn du die mal miteinander vergleichst, sind es nur Details. Bei der 1080 Ti zum Beispiel ist nur die Angabe, dass Sie von Nvidia ist. Nicht aber von welchem Hersteller. Für meinen Teil bleibe ich bei der Asus. Außerdem fehlt ja das Betriebssystem bei dem einen. Der andere ist 200€ teurer hat dafür aber eines, was ich da nicht einsehe 200€ mehr für ein OS zu bezahlen.

Das einzige Kriterium, dass ich bei den teureren besser finde sind die Netzteile, die Gold zertifiziert sind, aber "nur" 550 Watt. 

Deswegen kannst du diese auch kaufen, wenn die die genannten Punkte nicht interessieren oder stören.


----------



## BennyAle (7. März 2018)

Hat mich nur gewundert, dass diese PC´s auf Lager sind und der andere eben nicht


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (8. März 2018)

Also ich habe gerade noch mal mit Alternate Rücksprache gehalten, es hängt einfach an den Asus-Grafikkarten und aktuell wissen die immer noch nicht wann die Karte lieferbar ist. Siehe auch ASUS GeForce GTX 1080 Ti STRIX GAMING, Grafikkarte 2x HDMI, 2x DisplayPort, DVI-D

Auf jeden Fall wurde mir zugesichert, dass jeder einen PC erhält, der jetzt noch bestellt, sobald das Kontingent aufgebraucht ist, verschwindet der PC von der Webseite. 95% der PCs wurden aktuell schon ausgeliefert oder wurden vorbestellt, also 5% sind jetzt noch zu haben, aber ich verstehe auf der anderen Seite auch, dass es blöd ist vorzubestellen, wenn kein genauer Liefertermin genannt werden kann.


----------



## BennyAle (8. März 2018)

PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Also ich habe gerade noch mal mit Alternate Rücksprache gehalten, es hängt einfach an den Asus-Grafikkarten und aktuell wissen die immer noch nicht wann die Karte lieferbar ist. Siehe auch ASUS GeForce GTX 1080 Ti STRIX GAMING, Grafikkarte 2x HDMI, 2x DisplayPort, DVI-D
> 
> Auf jeden Fall wurde mir zugesichert, dass jeder einen PC erhält, der jetzt noch bestellt, sobald das Kontingent aufgebraucht ist, verschwindet der PC von der Webseite. 95% der PCs wurden aktuell schon ausgeliefert oder wurden vorbestellt, also 5% sind jetzt noch zu haben, aber ich verstehe auf der anderen Seite auch, dass es blöd ist vorzubestellen, wenn kein genauer Liefertermin genannt werden kann.



Danke für die Info. Das dachte ich mir auch schon.

Wieso bestellen Die sich nicht einfach die Grafikkarten woanders? 

Ist ja nicht so das die überall ausverkauft wäre ^^

Nur bei Alternate.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (8. März 2018)

BennyAle schrieb:


> Danke für die Info. Das dachte ich mir auch schon.
> 
> Wieso bestellen Die sich nicht einfach die Grafikkarten woanders?
> 
> ...



Ich denke nicht, dass die bei einem anderen Shop bestellen, außerdem brauchen die ja auch ein paar, mit 10 Karten wäre denen nicht geholfen.


----------



## SirSeemi (9. März 2018)

Also wenn mein bestellter PC erst nach Weihnachten ausgeliefert wird, will ich ihn nicht mehr....


----------



## BennyAle (9. März 2018)

SirSeemi schrieb:


> Also wenn mein bestellter PC erst nach Weihnachten ausgeliefert wird, will ich ihn nicht mehr....



Ja also eine ungefähre Einschätzung zum Lieferdatum wäre schon irgendwie toll..


----------



## BennyAle (10. März 2018)

Hat hier irgendwer bei Lieferstatus unbekannt bestellt und hat seinen PC schon bekommen?


----------



## CyrusPH (11. März 2018)

Nope, wird auch glaube noch bis spätestens ende des Monats dauern befürchte ich.


----------



## SirSeemi (12. März 2018)

Warum die PCs noch angeboten werden, ist mir schon klar. Die Dinger sind bereits in der Konfiguration vorgebaut und es fehlen halt noch die Grafikkarten. Die vorgebauten PCs müssen halt noch weg...
Blöde Krypto Miner....


----------



## CyrusPH (12. März 2018)

Wäre halt nur mal cool, dass man ab und an informiert wird, wie der Status ist und was Asus gerade sagt.


----------



## SirSeemi (12. März 2018)

Habe heute nochmals bei Alternate angerufen. Telefonische Aussage: "Nicht lieferbar, man hoffe, in den nächsten 4 Wochen ausliefern zu können". 
Liebe PCGH Redaktion - habe schon 2 PCGH PCs von Alternate und war immer sehr zufrieden. Aber eines nervt bei Alternate sehr - man bekommt heute eine telefonische Aussage, die morgen schon wieder nicht gilt. Als ich vor 10 Tagen bei Alternate anrief, hat man mir telefonisch zugesagt, den Gutscheincode "Familie50" nachzutragen, da die Wartezeit so lange dauert. Heute sagt mir eine andere Dame - Geht nicht! Ich müsse meine alte Bestellung stornieren und neu über die Webseite bestellen, mit Angabe des Gutscheincodes. Aber dann rutsche ich ans Ende der Warteliste und meine Befürchtung mit "Lieferung vor Weihnachten"  ist dann groß... 
Dann hat mir eine Dame von Alternate am Telefon gesagt, ich könne die Zahlart noch ändern, wenn der PC auslieferbereit sei (momentan geht nur Bar Nachnahme, da Alternate komischerweise nur Kreditkartenzahlungen akzeptiert, wenn ein PC direkt verfügbar ist). Heute wollte ich zur Sicherheit meine CC Daten angeben, damit das direkt geändert werden kann, wenn mein PC lieferbar ist. Aber erneut genau die gegenteilige Aussage - Geht nicht! Da weiß die rechte Hand nicht, was die linke Hand tut... Ist echt ärgerlich...
P.S. Die Kollegen vom "Spieleplanet" bieten einen PC an mit der bei Alternate fehlenden Asus STRIX GeForce GTX 1080 Ti 11 GB und zwar als lieferbare Variante... Wenn da nicht der Ryzen wäre... Aber wenn das noch lange bei Alternate dauert, überlege ich mir echt, fremd zu gehen. Schon aus Verärgerung über die wechselnden, fehlerhaften Aussagen, die man bei Alternate bekommt...
Vielleicht bin ich hier "old school" (bin mit 53 halt schon ein alter Sack, aber seit meiner Jugend ein "die hard" Zocker). Bei mir gilt halt imer noch - eine Zusage ist eine Zusage...


----------



## BennyAle (12. März 2018)

Ich hatte meine Bestellung aus Versehen storniert und kann jetzt den Gutschein Code nicht "nochmal" verwenden . 

Bzw. hab mal eine E-Mail an Alternate geschrieben aber da kommt auch keine Antwort zurück..


----------



## CyrusPH (12. März 2018)

SirSeemi schrieb:


> Habe heute nochmals bei Alternate angerufen. Telefonische Aussage: "Nicht lieferbar, man hoffe, in den nächsten 4 Wochen ausliefern zu können".
> L......



Ja super  Immerhin mal ne zeitliche Aussage


----------



## SirSeemi (12. März 2018)

Ja - ne Aussage von Alternate. Bin gespannt, ob die diesmal zutrifft... Ostern ist D-Day!


----------



## CyrusPH (16. März 2018)

Also nach dem Debakel jetzt, werde ich da nicht nochmal bestellen. Alternate kommuniziert nur auf nachfrage und wenn die selbst die PCGH Redaktion mit denselben Antworten abspeisen, ist das leider nur lächerlich. Warenknappheit hin oder her.


----------



## BennyAle (16. März 2018)

Also die Grafikkarten sind jetzt immerhin wieder verfügbar.. dann sollten die PC´s ja bald ausgeliefert werden?


----------



## SirSeemi (16. März 2018)

Habe heute höflich nochmals bei Alternate angerufen. Meine Aussage - Graka ja im Verkauf wieder verfügbar, werden die Aktions PCs nun ausgeliefert?
Antwort von Alternate (nach längerer Rücksprache mit irgendwem im Hintergrund): Trotzdem sei nicht sicher, dass die Aktions PCs in den nächsten 4 Wochen auslieferbereit seien. Man bitte um Geduld...
Jegliche Aussagen von Alternate zu Lieferterminen scheint nur eine "Placebo" Aussage zu sein...
The Queen was not amused....


----------



## CyrusPH (16. März 2018)

SirSeemi schrieb:


> Habe heute höflich nochmals bei Alternate angerufen. Meine Aussage - Graka ja im Verkauf wieder verfügbar, werden die Aktions PCs nun ausgeliefert?
> Antwort von Alternate (nach längerer Rücksprache mit irgendwem im Hintergrund): Trotzdem sei nicht sicher, dass die Aktions PCs in den nächsten 4 Wochen auslieferbereit seien. Man bitte um Geduld...
> Jegliche Aussagen von Alternate zu Lieferterminen scheint nur eine "Placebo" Aussage zu sein...
> The Queen was not amused....



Echt jetzt? Na da sollten mal unsere Kollegen von PCGH mal nachhaken und mal Dampf machen, schließlich steht auch ihr Name mit darauf. Und Sie haben PCGH ja die Aussage gegeben, dass Sie auf die Grafikkarten warten.


----------



## Bohrwardor (17. März 2018)

geht schon hab mein Acer x34 auch per nachnahme gekauft ^^


----------



## BennyAle (19. März 2018)

Wo liegt denn jetzt das Problem? Wenn es jetzt nicht mehr die "Grafikkarten" sind..?


----------



## CyrusPH (19. März 2018)

Bei Nachfrage, kommt jedes Mal die Standard Aussage: 

vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail.

Diesbezüglich möchten wir Ihnen mitteilen, dass der von Ihnen gewünschte Artikel

 PC ALTERNATE/PCGH 8700K-EDITION W10H

derzeit einen unbekannten Liefertermin hat.
Auch auf Rückfragen beim Hersteller / Vorlieferant, konnte dieser keine genaueren Angaben machen.

Wir können daher eine deutlich längere Wartezeit nicht ausschließen.

Bitte teilen Sie uns mit, ob Sie auf den Artikel warten möchten oder ob wir Ihren Auftrag ändern, bzw. stornieren sollen.


Es wäre nett, wenn jemand von der Redaktion nochmal genauer nachhaken könnte, da man offensichtlich als zahlender Kunde keinerlei Informationen bekommt.
Die Grafikkarte ist seit Freitag wieder lieferbar. und bei den PCs tut sich nichts. 

Ich munkle mal, dass Alternate die Grafikkarten gerade einzeln teurer verkaufen kann als in dem Komplett-PC und deswegen die Computer nicht ausliefert.


----------



## Avor (19. März 2018)

Ich habe heute folgende Antwort bekommen:

"vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage.

Leider können wir derzeit noch keinen Liefertermin für das PC-System nennen. Der Grafikkartenhersteller hat leider derzeit sehr starke Lieferschwierigkeiten. Sobald wir näheres sagen können, werden wir den Termin entsprechend auf unserer Homepage anpassen-"


----------



## SirSeemi (19. März 2018)

Ich rufe jetzt jeden Tag bei Alternate an. Nerven hilft oft... 
Aber - liebe PCGH Redaktion - ich hätte gerne auch mal ein neues statement von Euch. Vielleicht gibt Euch Alternate ja eine genauere Auskunft. Kunden werden ja mit Standard Floskeln abgespeist...
Ich warte jetzt schon über 1 Monat geduldig. Und bei jedem Anruf bei Alternate kommt dasselbe nichtssagende feedback. Man hat den Eindruck, dass Alternate irgendwas erzählt, Hauptsache, man bekommt die Kunden aus der Leitung...
Liebe PCGH Redaktion - ich möchte schon gern wissen, was Alternate meint "Wir können daher eine deutlich längere Wartezeit nicht ausschließen".  Das ist so konkret wieder Satz "Der Flughafen BER wird demnächst geöffnet". Und - bitte sagt mir mal, warum Ihr z.B. bei buffed.de immer noch Werbung für ein Angebot macht, das Alternate vielleicht erst an Weihnachten ausliefern will... Wenn das Teil nicht lieferbar ist, dann nehmt das Ding aus dem Angebot und gut ist. Und wenn Ihr kundenorientiert seid, lasst euch eine andere Konfiguration einfallen und kommt auf die Vorbesteller zu... 
Und - by the way - Eure "Wegbegleiter" vom Spielestern bieten einen ähnlichen PC an (allerdings mit dem Ryzen Pro 1700X, den ich nicht will) aber mit der identischen Grafikkarte (und das nicht nur in einstelliger Stückzahl!)...
Ich werde bis Ostern jetzt Alternate täglich auf die Nerven gehen, schriftlich und telefonisch. Und Ostern ist D Day, dann war das meine letzte Bestellung eines PCGH PCs. Sorry. Bekomme langsam einen dicken Hals!
Wäre echt dankbar (und das meine ich ganz höflich und respektvoll), wenn PCGH man zeitnah eine Stellungnahme abgibt, wie die Sache weitergehen soll.


----------



## SirSeemi (20. März 2018)

Der PCGH Aktions PC ist heute bei Alternate nicht mehr vorbestellbar... Zitat auf der webseite: " Der Artikel ist zur Zeit nicht verfügbar"
ABER - habe heute bei Alternate genervt und nochmals angerufen. Man glaubt es kaum - Auskunft - "Der PC SOLL HEUTE FERTIG WERDEN UND ZEITNAH AN SIE RAUSGEHEN!"... Bin sehr gespannt.
Melde mich, wie ich das Teil erhalte.
Aber - das Nerven scheint zu wirken...


----------



## CyrusPH (20. März 2018)

na dann bin ich mal gespannt, ob das auf jeden Vorbesteller zutrifft 

Zumindest mein Status hat sich auf: "Status Ihre Bestellung befindet sich gerade in Bearbeitung." geändert.


----------



## SirSeemi (20. März 2018)

Habe gerade umgeswitcht auf den neuen PCGH PC
PCGH-Ultimate-PC GTX1080-Edition - Ubertaktete GTX 1080 und Core i7-6800K
Zwar ohne Betriebssystem, aber das habe ich eh. Und ist mit 32 GB RAM, sowie mit besseren FP und neuem Prozessor.
War gerade bei Alternate noch 1 PC auf Lager...


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (20. März 2018)

Ich habe gerade mit Alternate telefoniert: Alle die den PC "vorbestellt" haben, erhalten den PC noch diese Woche, die haben jetzt Grafikkarten bekommen und wollen die PCs heute fertigen. Da aber nicht absehbar ist, ob noch mehr Karten kommen, wurde der PC jetzt vorzeitig von der Webseite genommen, d. h. wer nicht vorbestellt hat, hat jetzt Pech gehabt.


----------



## CyrusPH (20. März 2018)

PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade mit Alternate telefoniert: Alle die den PC "vorbestellt" haben, erhalten den PC noch diese Woche, die haben jetzt Grafikkarten bekommen und wollen die PCs heute fertigen. Da aber nicht absehbar ist, ob noch mehr Karten kommen, wurde der PC jetzt vorzeitig von der Webseite genommen, d. h. wer nicht vorbestellt hat, hat jetzt Pech gehabt.



Yeah, endlich. Ganz ehrlich, da freut man sich wieder wie an Weihnachten, wenn der Computer kommt


----------



## INU.ID (27. März 2018)

Gut das man heute noch mal Werbung für den PC gemacht hat, obwohl man ihn (scheinbar schon seit Tagen) gar nicht mehr kaufen kann.


----------

